# Suggestions on taming skittish goats



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

So..........I bought a couple of weinling nubians from a fellow who used to have some really good bloodlines and is transitioning from goats to hairsheep. The last remaining doe was in the pasture with about 30 hairsheep ewes along with her twins. 

Because I raise hairsheep, I know they (at least mine aren't) aren't very gentle and domesticated acting. In fact, other than coming and mauling me at the trough they usually steer clear of people and are perfectly content to have no human contact. (unlike my goats and cows.)

When I went to pick up these two new weinlings the guy poured some corn into the trough and when the mama and babies came to the trough he grabbed them. I didn't think much about it. I figured they'd gentle down once I got them home. I brought them home and within 30 seconds they went through the fence like two wild deer and stayed in the woods overnight. (good thing I have a pyr to keep the coyotes away.)

The next day I turned my goat herd out and led them with a bucket of corn up to where the twins were hiding out. These two very vocal babies were so interested in finding mama they took up with my other gentle goats and sniffed every butt and tried to nurse on every udder on my premises while I led the herd back to the barn. 

Then, I managed to get them caught and put in a jug. Once in there, they ran around like deer. Literally, I finally walked away thinking they'd kill themselves from hitting the panels at a dead run while trying to jump through it. 

The next morning as I made my way to the barn as soon as the young goats seen me they once again began leaping around like deer trying to evade me. I eased in and put some fresh water, hay, and grain in the trough and left them alone. It's been three weeks and every day the same takes place. They've never gentled down one single bit. 

Two days ago, I decided to collar them and separated them. After staking them out far enough away from each other that they couldn't have any line of sight to see each other they yelled each other's way for communication until they've both yelled themselves silent. They don't have a voice left. Still, when you approach them they try to run away like your'e the boogie man. 

In all my years with critters, I've never encountered something this wild that came from a well domesticated species. 

Do you think they will ever gentle down?. My other goats are almost a nuisance sometimes because they maul me everytime I'm around. 

Or, do you think since these baby goats were raised around hairsheep that they've taken up those habits and will continue from here on out? 

Another note, they don't hang around or take up with my other goats. They only last about 10 seconds in the goat pasture before they plunge themselves through a bad-to-the-bone electric fence and head for the hills like there wasn't a fence there. 

Never seen anything like it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

You will need to keep them enclosed .It will take time .They have never been handled untill now .They will in time come to trust you.Once they realize you are the food source. They will settle down enough you can start touching them . I take my milk stool in or turn a milk crate upside down and leave in the stall. I will go in and set,so they get use to me being in there .Then slowly as they run around the stall I reach out and touch them as they go by.If I get a hold of one I will hold it on my lap and just pet it.Talk calmly.
After doing this for a few days They slow down and realize Iam not going to kill them.I offer raisins or animal crackers in the feed pan and then offer from the hand.Touch them every chance untill they calm enough I can put a collar on them. 
Then its getting a hold of them and next is the milk stand.
I get them on it somtimes lifting them, lock the head in and put feed in the pan.At first just let them stand there and eat. Then I touch and brush them ,Trim feet or just handle them.Once they realize they get feed on the stand it doesnt take long for them to jump right up there.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

francis,

one of our first goats was a pygmy doe from a herd that had little human interaction, she was very wild and scared.

I put her in a pen by herself, where she could see our other goats and put a
milk crate in the pen and would just go in and sit with her as ObKid mentioned above..
she didn't want to eat until I left the pen, so I would leave, well, that wasn't working, so one day I just sat there until she couldn't resist. 
The water was right next to my leg also, finally hunger and thirst overcame her fear and she came over near me. I would reach out and touch her and she would bolt, but I kept it up.

I would sit with my hand out with a bunch of cracked corn in it and once she got used to eating and drinking near me, she eventually got curious about the corn, I would slowly bring my hand closer to me until she had to take a step closer, I kept it just out of reach, and everytime she was near me I would touch her briefly.

I waited for her to reach towards me before I touched her so she would think it was her idea, lol

...after a few days, I took the food pan away and the only time she could eat was out of my hand...
it took alot of patience on my part, but she finally became so friendly she was close to annoying, lol

also, since they are still trying to nurse, are they too big to manhandle a bottle into them?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

That's strange, my sheep acts more like a puppy dog. But he is in the opposite position, he is a sheep among goats, lol.

Raisins. SOmeone gave me that advice waaaay back when, and I stand by it 100%. Raisins are goat crack, they cannot help themselves.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have tamed a few very skittish goats, so do not think I am telling you what you are doing is wrong, but I would stop with the corn, they do not need it. I would also stop seperating them and catching them. That makes them mistrust you more and sets you back two steps for everyone you take. 
Being in a new place they feel comfort from their sibiling and their mom and forcing them apart makes you less trustworthy in their mind. 

Keep them in that pen, sit there and be calm, find a treat they like. Mine love animal crackers and will knock you down for some  one prefers Saltines, all mine hate raisins. They also love Cheetos but that is a very rare treat for them. So find your new goats favorite treat, then toss them a couple, start tossing them closer to you, eventually they will eat out of your hand. Let them bite your fingers, they seem to trust you more once they "taste" you. Then try to scratch their nose, once you are able to scratch their shoulders they are sold and will want treats and scratches each time they see you. 

I had one super wild one and it took me 10 or so minutes per day of just sitting there and tossing her treats here and there that finally after a month she came to me stuck her nose in my hand and wanted them, she then let me pet her and after that she became quite the attention hog. 

Goats are nosy, goats are driven by their stomachs, use both of those and they will come around.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would keep them in a seperate pen from your other goats, maybe with cattle panels so they can't get out. I set in there with them everyday. Maybe take a book to read, etc. Keep some grain close by you in a bucket & some treats in your pocket. They will eventually come around but you'll have to be patient with them. I don't think staking them out away from each other will tame them down though. Maybe just stress them out worse.

Goats can & do become feral very fast without any human contact but with time & patienence you can bring them around. 
How old are they?

Ok thaiblue12 & must have posting at the same time. She & I were thinking alike! Hehehe!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice all. I noticed today, after three days of being separated that they didn't take off on the run when I went out to feed, water, and hay them. Once again, they're not able to have contact with each other, but are in close proximity to the other goats. 

It seems that I can start to take forward steps and then loose everything I've gained by putting them back together. They just seem to get "packed" up like wild animals when they've got each other. 

I know they will eventually gentle down. One thing though, I really don't have time to spend much time sitting in the pen. With the job, the church work, and the family, I'm really strapped for sit down time these days.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I penned them up today and the immediately, (once together again) went ferrule on me. Back to the ol' trying to kill themselves routine when they were reunited! Go figure!

I think my best bet will be getting them really dependant on the feed bucket and just letting them get grown up a little. Right now they're just kids. 

Problem is, these little jewels don't appreciate any kind of fence. Even the electric fence that will knock them down won't keep them apart. If I take one at a time out and put them in the pasture with the rest of the herd they make every attempt possible to get back where they hear the other one crying. It may just take me some time. My first thought was to get rid of one of them. But, I really want the nubian buckling to be my herd sire next season and the little doeling has such good milk lines I'm planning on putting her with the rest of the girls when the time comes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Francis, since you have quality plans for those two, it would behoove you to "make the time" to get them acquainted with you, especially that buckling. Since it will be your herd sire, you surely want him tame enough to handle.

As others have said, time and more time is the only way to go. I might even go a step farther and only let them eat from what I am holding.


----------

